# Useful Forum Feature



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you know that if you go to someones profile (click on their screen name) there is an option under "User Lists" that allows you to "ignore" their posts?

:cheer2:


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks Paulo, there normally is on most forums, but often a little hard to find, so you've saved me some time.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> Thanks Paulo, there normally is on most forums, but often a little hard to find, so you've saved me some time.


Due to the fact that I'm not actually an expat in Italy and my prolix nature I may be shooting myself in the foot on this one. 

:flypig:


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not here Paulo....


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Fire!*

The downside of all this is of course that one is left with a firey curiosity as to what asinine thing the ignored one has said this time. However reading said posts just adds fuel to the fire (doing a lot of "fire" today aren't i?) of my character defects so they are probably best left unread.

:flypig:

p.s. Let me know if I missed anything good.
=p=


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Click on the users name. Go to their profile. click on user lists. Click on add to ignore list.


----------

